# Eyes are open and exploring any tips?



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Pip's babies have their eyes open and they are exploring all over the place. I thought there were 5 since I never took more than 1 or 2 out at a time and never lined them up they all just huddled up but now that they are exploring all over turns out there are 6 little babies. 1 looks identical to Pip and 1 looks identical to Forest (so I guess we know who the daddy is now). 1 is starting to eat solid food but the other 5 aren't I added tons more food anyway though just to be safe. They are so quick and so soft at this age I took the nest out (left hiding spots though) today and they were going crazy exploring the new clean cage. Is there any tips or tricks to keeping them healthy and happy now that mom is doing everything and they are moving around? Any special food/treats? Any toys babies seem to enjoy?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

At this age I start to add simple climby things and toys to there cage and introduce proper free range.

In terms of the cage I look to have a couple low hammocks, with a couple very stable ropes and/or branches so they can easily get up to the hammocks (my birthing cage is about 35cm high so with a thick layer of substrate the babies aren't in danger of hurting themselves if they fall). I also throw in toilet roll tubes, different bedding and useually have food available most of the day (for bigger litters dry and wet, for smaller litters wet only every 2-3 days or they get fat). I also put the water bottle down low, only have shallow water in a bowl and offer a small bottle with lactol (puppy milk) in it. At 3.5 weeks they move into a proper sized cage and get lots of climbing and thigns to do plus there first wheel. At this stage they've normally understood the world is now 3d and can get pretty much anywhere, albeit lacking in grace and very clumsy

In free range I avoid too many hidey toys, have things like play balls, a wine rack, digging box, branches, wood, basically anything fun but confined to a worksurface rather than my adults who get the full run of the rat room. Depending on my group at the time I may start to allow one or two of my baby safe rats to free range with them (usually does who have previously been mums or are very placid). This needs careful monitoring as the babies will try and feed from the adults and this can annoy them, but its very useful in teaching them manners towards other rats. I wouldn't do this with bucks before 5-6 weeks (and then baby bucks only and exceptional / neutered boys) as there is more danger with bucks. You also should not leave them alone with other adult rats until they are homing age.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a toilet paper roll in there which is super cute because they fit just perfectly in them and the little one who looks just like my pretty boy forest loves it. I added a hammock that is really low with nothing hard under in such as hides except for fleece so just in case they fall. I added some chews in there and mom pip was loving to have some of her toys back. I added a pvc tube that has a fleece cover in and they seem to enjoy that as well.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Liver is very good for baby/young rats. It has so many vitamins and minerals. In moderation as it is high in vitamin A.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You need to watch liver, very good stuff fed around once a week, too high in vit A to be fed too often as the vitamin A toxicity level in rats is relatively low.


----------

